# Squeaky lever



## 05jamhad (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi 👋

After backflushing today my lever is squeaky. The machine is only a couple of months old.

Is there some maintenance I should be doing here?

thanks in advance


----------



## Alpesh (Dec 12, 2020)

Check out Dave's instructions and video below:

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication

Regards

Alpesh


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Yup no coffee oils now, so you need to grease the Cam and shaft with Molycote 111, why oh why.


----------

